#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-11-03
<thomi> barry: ping?
<barry> thomi: pong
<thomi> barry: are you able to join a hangout real quick? We're talking about OTA upgrade testing
<barry> thomi: sure
<barry> thomi: do you have a url?
<thomi> barry: sorry, one moment
<barry> thomi: will it be a while?  i could go walk the dog :)
<thomi> barry: sorry! I forgot to tell you, we had to cancel :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, ask away in here
<thomi> barry: but I'm sure jfunk will talk to you about it soon :D
<barry> thomi: okay :)
<thomi> sorry, I should ahve mentioned it earlier
<Letozaf_> is there a way to launch autopilot vis and autopilot launch on the device ?
<Letozaf_> I nedd this for filemanager
<veebers> Letozaf_: autopilot vis doesn't work on the device (purely desktop application)
<robotfuel> Letozaf_: you can with x forwarding with ssh, but it's super unusable slow
<veebers> Letozaf_: there is print tree (i.e. in an example test  launch app and use print tree) but it's not quite a good as vis
<veebers> robotfuel: ah, I''ve never had that working :-)
<robotfuel> Letozaf_: vis is a little bit usable, it's not as slow as autopilot launch
<balloons> robotfuel, try that with the emulator?
<robotfuel> balloons: I've only tried on a n4
<balloons> Letozaf_, that said I would agree with everyone and question why you think you need it. There might be a way to get want you want on the desktop.. there certainly is using print_tree
<Letozaf_> balloons, the fact is that I use autopilot vis a lot to write tests and on the desktop I do not have the same filemanager behavior as on the device
<Letozaf_> balloons, for instance to get the places tab
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. I understand
<balloons> Letozaf_, so there's a trick we can do to fix that :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-P what trick ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, we can force file manager to run in small mode on the desktop
<Letozaf_> balloons, how do you do that ? it would be great
 * balloons feels like the keeper of secrets
<balloons> veebers, btw did the AP release go only into vivid right? So utopic is stuck at wherever it ended
<veebers> balloons: correct, the release (which will happen this morning) is vivid only
<balloons> veebers, I ask because I'm writing up a post on AP features and I want to include the timeout feature
<balloons> maybe I won't for that reason
<veebers> balloons: ah cool :-) Yeah sorry, it didn't make it to Utopic :-(
<balloons> veebers, it's easier actually if you don't call it 1.5 then
<balloons> it will be 1.6 yes?
<veebers> balloons: hmm, it'll be 1.5 as it doesn't make any backwards incompatible changes
<balloons> veebers, right.. I feel like historically maybe we changed numbers each time a new release happened
<balloons> I guess I can confirm / deny my theory
<veebers> balloons: otp, will follow up in a little bit
 * Letozaf_ is wondering if the keeper of secrets will disclose his secret :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry, lol!
<balloons> veebers, yea, trusty is 1.4, utopic 1.5
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> Letozaf_, so there's a switch in the main qml file that sets it one way or the other
<balloons> there may be an argument to pass, let me check
<balloons> otherwise you could set it manually in the qml
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed, pass -p or --phone
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try
<Letozaf_> balloons, does filemanager have to be launched in a particular way as launching  autopilot3 launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../src/app/qml/filemanager.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, gives me file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-filemanager-app/src/app/qml/filemanager.qml:147 Type FolderListPage unavailable
<Letozaf_> file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-filemanager-app/src/app/qml/ui/FolderListPage.qml:196 Cannot assign to non-existent property "onlyMTPPaths"
<balloons> Letozaf_, filemanager is a compiled app now
<balloons> so you should build it first, and launch the binary
<Letozaf_> balloons, I read the README file and it says to use qtcreator is there another way to build it ? I mean cmake and make for instance?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, use cmake make
<balloons> cmake ., make
<balloons> if you want to build in-tree that is :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yay I prefere this to qtcreator :P
<barry> nuclearbob, thomi for LP: #1381177, do you have a bootchart.tgz that triggers the bug?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1381177 in bootchart (Ubuntu) "bootchart raises IndexError" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381177
<thomi> that works as well :D
<barry> :)
<barry> nuclearbob_: for LP: #1381177, do you have a bootchart.tgz that triggers the bug?
 * thomi wonders if we should be talking to nuclearbob or nuclearbob_
<nuclearbob_> barry: I'll see if we can get one.  I don't know what type of artifact harvesting we do when the job fails
<nuclearbob_> barry: /home/max/bootchart.tgz on chinstrap
<barry> nuclearbob_: downloading
<barry> nuclearbob_: okay, reproduced.  now for the fun bits
<nuclearbob_> ooh, fun bits
<nuclearbob_> barry: do you need me for those?  I'm reaching EOD, but I'll be out tomorrow so I'd like to wrap up what I can before I take off
<barry> if i can only find up-to-date source :/
<barry> nuclearbob_: no more today i think
<thomi> nuclearbob_: thanks for that, and for your email - very helpful
<nuclearbob_> barry, thomi: cool, let me know if you need anything else, and I'll reply as soon as I can
<barry> well, at least pybootchartgui (where this crashes) is obsolete upstream <wink>
<barry> thomi: do you know if max needs this in utopic or just vivid?
<barry> i have a fix for vivid
<thomi> barry: hmmm
<thomi> barry: I don't know TBH
<thomi> barry: presumably it's easy to port the fix to utopic and just have it in a PPA?
<barry> thomi: should be.  very trivial fix.  at least so it won't crash, but i can't vouch for whether it still gives the info you want. :)
<barry> thomi: i'm going to get some dinner then will upload this
<thomi> barry: if it doesn't give us what we want we'll be back to torment you further :D
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-11-04
<barry> thomi: i just uploaded pybootchartgui with a fix to vivid.  now i'm eod
<thomi> barry: Thanks!
<eason> Hello, Does anybody have some docs about the unity autopilot test?
<eason> I didn't see any introduction about this. By the way, I am in China~.~
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-11-05
<dkessel> good evening
<dkessel> i am trying to run "xfce4-appfinder" with autopilot using the command: autopilot3 launch -v -i Gtk xfce4-appfinder
<dkessel> it fails with this: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot"
<dkessel> does xfce4-appfinder need to be patched to allow introspection, or is there anything else I can do?
<thomi> dkessel: do you have libautopilot-gtk installed?
<thomi> that's probably what's missing
<robotfuel> dkessel: maybe it's this https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1254878
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254878 in Autopilot "Autopilot launch does not work with xfce" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<balloons> dkessel, -vv may or may not be helpful as well
<robotfuel> is xfce4 using gtk3?
<balloons> they are migrating to gtk3.. I think that will help
<balloons> xcfe gtk2 stuff doesn't respond well
<dkessel> thomi: i have libautopilot-gtk.
<dkessel> let's see which version this app uses...
<thomi> yeah, gtk2 is super-old, and we don't support it
<dkessel> thomi: ok, it is gtk2...
<thomi> :(
<dkessel> moving on to the next in the list...
<dkessel> ok, i found one app with gtk3 that can also be introspected
<dkessel> good job on the new version of "autopilot vis" thomi :) (i guess that was you)
<balloons> isn't it nice?
<dkessel> balloons: i believe there once was an autopilot test for firefox... that uses gtk2 too i think?
<dkessel> yes it is!
<balloons> dkessel, there was.. and it didn't use introspection :-) I should know, I wrote it :p
<balloons> my first "test" using autopilot.. before it was a 1.0 release even
<dkessel> balloons: is that still working then?
<balloons> dkessel, I imagine it might, lol. It isn't really useful. But without introspection you can do a few things if you make some assumptions
<dkessel> i guess it cannot?
<dkessel> hmmmm ok so autopilot does not *need* introspection
<balloons> well i'm not sure it's there anymore.. But you could do some stuff with bamf and unity
<dkessel> what do you mean?
